# 1966 GTO fan shroud or finger guard??



## doc21127 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Fan shroud or finger guard for 66 GTO???*

Hello folks. I literally just joined this forum today to find out the answer to my question that I can't find by doing basic research on the internet. I have a 1966 GTO that is now fully restored. Right now my car has the plastic radiator fan shroud on it but I've seen other cars like mine that have the metal finger guard that mounts on top of the radiator. I've looked at a ton of pics on the internet and from what I've seen, about half have the fan shroud and the other half have the finger guard. I really just want to know what determines this other than personal preference. Surely there is documentation somewhere that tells what is "correct" for your car depending on what you have. 
Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated and if you do have any information on this please also let me know where you got your information. My email address is [email protected]. Thanks a lot. 
Aaron


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard. As a long time GTO guy, and owner of many '65 thru '67 GTO's, and witness to many others, I can tell you that originally, the early GTO's almost never had a shroud. Just the A/C equipped cars had one, and it was metal. Most GTO's had the hand guards. That said, I have fitted shrouds to both of my GTO's and highly recommend them. They will significantly increase the efficiency of your cooling system. That's why you are seeing so many of them: they work.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*shrouded in mystery and intrigue*

I put both the shroud and the finger guard on the '66 (Lemans convertible) and am extremely happy with the looks of the fingerguards' appearance (and the shrouds' performance). Had to get a little creative with the guards' attaching hardware- used large cage nuts overturned on top of the core supports' existing square holes. That gave enough height to clear the top of the shroud. Looks period correct. Love it!


----------



## doc21127 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey thank you guys very much for the info. Any time tried to find something online all I would come accross is car parts for sale. Lol. If I hadn't already orderd the finger guard I probably wouldn't have worried about it now but since I already ordered it, I think I'm going to do what gjones did and use both. I didn't realize untill after doing a little reading that the shroud also helps with performance and does help keep things cooler so I really don't want to take it off now. This leads to another question for gjones... If I do modify it so the guard sits a little higher like you did, will I have to make any adjustments to the hood spring or latch?? Thanks again for all your help and info to all that reply. It is nice to be in touch with like minded people.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Finger-licking guard*

Didn't have to modify anything at all, hood or latch wise. Doesn't touch the hood. Your shroud may be slightly different than mine, around the top, so you may have to find your method. Here is a picture-not the best shot, but you get the idea:






I could have used shims, and nuts and bolts, or whatnot, to raise the points where it attaches, but opted for the overturned cage nuts to fit into the square holes. Seemed about the right height. Worked out pretty good. I like it , anyway!  Sorry, that's a terrible pic. Doesn't really show what I wanted it to show. I've got to get my pics organized someday. Couldn't find the one I wanted.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice looking engine bay, gjones....very nice. But you _GOTTA_ get rid of the Buick call-out on the air cleaner!!! And I'm serious...your engine and engine compartment look super clean and old-school. Way to go!


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Camera Obscura*

Thanks, gt. That sticker on the air cleaner does have the Pontiac spear, lest mine eyes does't deceive. :willy: Here are a couple more images:






























I made the top seal on the front outside of the radiator, and at the lower inside, but still need to put a seal on the top inside, as you can see. (Camera angle makes the shroud look lower, but it's not- just a little waver in the plastic. Need to find the right stuff).


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Fan shroud (of Turin)...*

Some more of the upper and lower shroud seals and upper brace:






lower seal on w/plastic panel buttons. (& upper seal)







Upper front brace & rubber (note the hole for overflow hose) And yes, brace was primed and painted before assembly







Different angle-When assembled, the rubber extends out about 1/4", just enough to barely "brush" the top radiator tank/fin seam. Used existing holes in core support for screws! No drilling! :cool







All buttoned up (with a thin line of sealer under the rubber) *Note the notch for the lower hose







Not too shabby (a little sealer holds it up the curves) She really makes a good seal. I can't use the same method for sealing the top rear, though. Just need something like 1/4" seal to bridge the gap. Any suggestions, anyone?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll second that opinion. GORGEOUS engine bay! :cheers

Bear


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

My '67 has A/C and the shroud but no finger guard.
There is a pic here in the barn find thread that has both and this sure looks original to me.
I think I am going to buy one and install it, I wasn't sure if it came with it until I saw this picture.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/1967-gto-barn-find-78194/


----------



## eeyore (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't see any down side to running a full shroud. Especially usefull/helpfull in the summer months.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Fan shroud*

66 GTOs equipped with A/C came with the fan shroud. 

It's purpose was to maximize the airflow and cooling ability of the radiator and condensor.

There may have been _some_ other options that required the use of the fan shroud as well, I don't know. My 66 has factory A/C and came with the shroud.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Keep the full shroud for sure really makes the car run cooler. I have a 66 AC car and took the ac out but left the shroud of course. I also added the metal top finger guard. Why?.......I wanted to keep all of my fingers, and always tinkering under there it would not be hard to do.

One of the guys at a Pontiac supplier argued with me that the shroud, would not or could not fit. But like Jones said it just took a nut and a washer or two to raise or adjust it a little and looks correct. Geeteeoh guy says he saw some like that with both shroud and finger-guard.

I have have both one for cooling and one for fingers. The guard was around $100 bucks, less than your insurance deductible to have that finger re attached!

You know the drill.......

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Dang: should have got that finger shroud:leaving:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Lemans guy said:


> Keep the full shroud for sure really makes the car run cooler. I have a 66 AC car and took the ac out but left the shroud of course. I also added the metal top finger guard. Why?.......I wanted to keep all of my fingers, and always tinkering under there it would not be hard to do.
> 
> One of the guys at a Pontiac supplier argued with me that the shroud, would not or could not fit. But like Jones said it just took a nut and a washer or two to raise or adjust it a little and looks correct. Geeteeoh guy says he saw some like that with both shroud and finger-guard.
> 
> ...


I have no friggin' idea at this point but went ahead and ordered one.
:laugh:

I bought a 1980 Black Knight pinball new in box that sat in a warehouse for 30 years and get emails from other collectors wanting pictures for their restores to remove and repair kluges that have been done to their game over the last 34 years.

My car had a bent water pump pulley and just couldn't find one that was 6 1/4" listed for any GTO so I replaced it with the 8" that seems to be the standard pulley.
I thought maybe the cars with A/C had come from the factory with the smaller pulley but that didn't seem to be the case.
Maybe someone put it on there to make the fan turn faster rather than having the radiator repaired or replaced, there was a new radiator in there along with the water pump and hoses when I bought it.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

I know this an old topic, but I gotta ask gjones about that radiator. Is it still aluminum in the front as seen through the grille? I did a 65 for a guy that had a minty new aluminum radiator. I hated that look through the grille and pulled it out, painted the front with a light coat of self-etch black followed by a light coat of satin black. While aluminum does transfer heat well, it still helps to have a light satin black coating on it, but this was stricly for looks. He loved it once done. If yours now bugs you because I mentioned it, well, sorry. It's a personal thing with me. Starting in the 90s easter egg color fad a lot of folks were painting their core supports body color and it shows through the grille as if parts were left out of a wrecked car. Some stuff the OEMs always got right, and even early customizers would black out behind their kustom grilles to achieve a clean look tht enhanced the change. The rest is bichin...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with triple six. Easter egg cars, Boyd cars, and Billet components belong elsewhere. Aluminum radiators are a good thing, but are best left blacked out in front. They totally detract from the clean front end apprearence of these cars.....and are all you see when they're left shiny and bright. Body color core supports, too. I think I dislike the Easter Egg cars more than the prior Nike Shoe Pro Street cars.....but the panel painted jobs from the late '60's--early '70's are old enough and tacky enough to still be cool, IMO.


----------



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

Digging up an old post: Sourced a fan guard, sanded it down and painted it and installed it on top of an aftermarket shroud. Fits great! 1/2” cage nuts are definitely the way to go! Now that ugly hardware has to go!


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

for: 66 GTO 2 Dr Coupe, 389 TriPowered 
Okay... read all the posts but I’m still not sure what to order. ☹ I ordered the big full circle (from OPGI) plastic shroud a while back and it did seem like it was going to line up with the radiator but I felt like it was going to hit the fan so I sent it back. Next I ordered a metal “universal“ 5” shiny shroud moon shaped that across the top and that no way fit the holes in the radiator. So sending that back. I don’t have aftermarket AC (yet!!)... but I live in Florida so that’s the plan here soon. Can anyone give me links to what I exactly should order for fan shroud/ finger guard that will be sure to fit my 66.
and yes... I want it to look like a show car too!!)


----------

